# Mixing medicine in drinks



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Just a quick question.

My daughter is on Movicol and Sodium Picosulphate. My question is - Can I mix both of these into the same cup of drink, or are they better given in two separate drinks? 

Thanks
ALF


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There will not be any data on compatibility or chemical reaction with this so it is best to keep things separated.


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Okay, thanks for that, two drinks it is then.


----------

